

A new way to model cancer - dalek2point3
http://newsoffice.mit.edu/2014/new-technique-to-model-cancer-0806

======
danieltillett
Clever approach. The problem is as usual the gene delivery. We just don’t have
a good way of getting DNA into cells efficiently and safely in vivo.

